# Respirator



## El Guapo (Feb 22, 2016)

I am not very familiar with all of the metrics/requirements for PPE. This is the respirator that I wear anytime I'm making any kind of sawdust. Okay, I may not put it on for one or two cuts in oak or cherry, but more than that and I'm putting it on. Is there any reason NOT to use this particular mask? Is there a better one that people recommend. When it comes to health/lungs, I'm not much concerned with money.

http://www.amazon.com/Safety-Works-...id=1456188628&sr=8-38&keywords=n95+respirator


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 22, 2016)

@SENC

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 22, 2016)

http://woodbarter.com/threads/positive-pressure-respirator.18141/


----------



## SENC (Feb 22, 2016)

I think with p100 you're doing great.

I have the one quoted below, also p100. As I recall Scott @NYWoodturner recommended it originally. I love it and actually wear it - it is light, cool, comfortable, and very effective - no more coughing and hacking stuff up. This particular filter is also great against CA and activator.



SENC said:


> What are you trying to accomplish, Ben? If lung protection, none of those suffice (though they all may help a little).
> 
> To protect your lungs from the itty bitty dust that does the most damage, get one of these:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008MCUULW?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage
> ...


----------



## Michael L (Feb 22, 2016)

I think you are fine, I wear mine all the time, even for a few cut. I also use the 3M 6391 P100

http://www.amazon.com/3M-6391-P100-...56191082&sr=8-7&keywords=dust+mask+respirator


----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 22, 2016)

Your specs state.
*Product Description*
The Toxic Dust Respirator traps over 99.97% of toxic dust including lead, asbestos, Hantavirus and meets the latest US government respirator standards (P100 Class), OSHA and NIOSH requirements.

If you look at your listing with the 'More respirators" you will see a 3M respirator which is the same 99.97% down to 0.3 microns. The same or better than the $300 - 900 respirators. The only difference I see is the $$$ ones cool your face but you are breathing the same; the 3M you inhale and $$$$one is blown into your face.
Yes they can get hot in the summer if you have a normal shop.

They run about $7 and stated good for 160 hours but I normally toss mine after about 40- 50 hours. I assume with the cartridge type you have to change the filters at about the same interval? Much much lighter and less bulky.
JMHO because I assume most will disagree.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 22, 2016)

Also good info to know is, if you have a beard or a few days of stubble it doesn't get a good seal around your face.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mauser (Feb 23, 2016)

Sadust is 30 microns in size. So what you are using is overkill


----------



## SENC (Feb 23, 2016)

Mauser said:


> Sadust is 30 microns in size. So what you are using is overkill


That is inaccurate. Though the majority of sawdust particles may be 30 microns or larger, that is in no way the lower limit. Many studies have been done indicating 10% or so of wood dust particles from woodworking operations are 10 microns or smaller (this is the size where these things become respiratory risks). Sanding, obviously, tends to create smaller particles than cutting on a table saw. While 10% may not sound like much, it is definitely material to your lungs.

P/N100 may be a bit of overkill with 99.97% filtering down to .3 microns, but I can tell you my lungs and sinuses feel much better after a day in the shop with that than with an N95 mask. Could that be due to mask fit or other contaminants in the air (other than sawdust)? Sure! But as cheap and comfortable as these things have become, why not take advantage of their protection?

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 23, 2016)

Better over filtering and be safe, than under filtering, and  ...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mauser (Feb 23, 2016)

NIOSH standards for a resperater for wood dust is an n100, r100, or p100 filter.

http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/npg/npgd0667.html


----------



## TimR (Feb 23, 2016)

Looking back on the thread that Tom @manbuckwal posted, I did end up getting the Versaflo, with a good deal on eBay, about half normal retail. The battery lasts longer than I do, and if you're working with some woods that are irritants to your eyes also, it helps there. Yes, I tend to only pull it out when sanding or creating "fines", and I need to improve there. Well built and doesn't carry the battery on the helmet, so not a pain in the neck to wear. The hose routes well. I'd say for woodworking and having facial hair, it's about the best out there. The TR-300 HIK kit is what I ended up with.


----------



## Sprung (Feb 28, 2016)

Michael L said:


> I think you are fine, I wear mine all the time, even for a few cut. I also use the 3M 6391 P100
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/3M-6391-P100-...56191082&sr=8-7&keywords=dust+mask+respirator



I use this very same one and the same filters. I am extremely happy with it. I have pretty severe allergy problems. If I go without a mask I can feel it, sometimes for days. With the mask, no problem. Even helps with the CA fumes while finishing. I like it well enough that I'm planning on getting a second one so I have one in each shop space - garage and basement - instead of taking the one back and forth between spaces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

